# Longines Owners Club.



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

My HC but all welcome


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Here we go. 1966 19.4S in 18ct, bought for the name on the dial. Pidduck's (sadly closed in the 1990s) was the top jeweller in Stoke-on-Trent when I was growing up there.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

My Lungomare............


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Another HC.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks like the HC could be a future classic :smile: also love the sail cloth.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

The gf's 39mm HC, it'll be mine one day! :laugh:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


>


Now how are we supposed to top that, we can't can we. :sadwalk:

Seriously though great Watches Paul I salute you sir.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Recent acquisition:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

> Recent acquisition:


THAT, sir, is OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

PDX - thanks. It's a great homage copy of the earlier model and makes me smile at the old fashionedness of it when i wear it. A bit like a nod to times past when life was simpler if a little harder. I almost want there to be a 50s themed party to wear it to!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

deepreddave said:


> Recent acquisition:


Stunning, I would dearly like one of those in the collection.

Truly superb. :smile:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Thought I would share this one with you .

? What does 36.000 stand for ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

36,000 Beats per hour 



chocko said:


> Thought I would share this one with you .
> 
> ? What does 36.000 stand for ?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have this fine pair..

*LONGINES ADMIRAL HF, cal. 6942 17 Jewels, circa 1970s.*









*L**ONGINES Heritage Conquest, cal.L633 25 Jewels.*


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

better add mine again now its wearing Hirsch


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm happy to be able to join in now with the Longines Legend Diver no date.


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

Lungomare just arrived and the quality is very impressive.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Love the elegance of the older ladies myself. So understated.

Both these from around 1960.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Just received courtesy of Roy


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

?action=view&current=DSC_0003_zpsljcvnotd.jpg"%20target="_blank"><img%20src="http://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p678/Dmuddy/Watches/DSC_0003_zpsljcvnotd.jpg"%20border="0"%20alt="Photobucket%20Pictures,%20Images%20and%20Photos"%20/></a>Here is my Longines Hour Angle watch with a Halloween theme. As designed in part by Charles Lindbergh following the first cross Atlantic flight. I've been very busy with children/wife and work so haven't posted in about a year. Hello to anyone who remembers me!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Heritage 1954


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

My Ultronic...


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

A few of mine


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I have this old one on its way from 1921... I hope the postman hurries up.... I have a feeling it will turn out to be a redial but I wanted one of these early cushion shape watches and this seemed a nice example.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Here's mine... Not quite as good condition as others I've seen here! I am way out of my depth with this but it'll be a fun journey finding out!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomh1982 (Dec 31, 2016)

My Conquest


----------



## TheBlackD (Mar 4, 2017)

My HC


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

Just the one Longines for me so far. Modern automatic dress watch. I love it:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

@Ullevi very nice, is that dial black?


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

Timez Own said:


> @Ullevi very nice, is that dial black?


 Thanks.

No its grey, sunburst. In the flesh it's pretty striking in a subtle way.


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Well as it's my first decent ( to me anyway) watch I just bought a couple of weeks ago and love it


----------



## FarmerPalmer (May 11, 2017)

I do like the sub seconds on that piece


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Help me with choosing a new strap for this as the Oem one is too short for my 8"/205mm wrists, would like the same type but happy with croc texture if you think it would go


----------



## Sunbeam S7 (May 2, 2017)

Robti said:


> Help me with choosing a new strap for this as the Oem one is too short for my 8"/205mm wrists, would like the same type but happy with croc texture if you think it would go


 Nice looking watch.

I have just ordered a lizard strap for my mine. It came with a horrid pound shop type strap; hope the stainless & dark tan will look good on a slim watch.


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Sunbeam S7 said:


> Nice looking watch.
> 
> I have just ordered a lizard strap for my mine. It came with a horrid pound shop type strap; hope the stainless & dark tan will look good on a slim watch.


 Have you a link for the strap ?


----------



## BSykes (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi

So this is my current Longines collection.

The dress watch is approximately a 1946 12.68Z movement and the military is a 1943 12.68N movement.

On recite, looking a tad dirty!










After a clean-up and new strap










This will be my every day watch..










I love to think about the history of this watch, sold in 1943 to the UK MOD, the hands have been lumed after market, with dots of lume at 12/5/10. cased in brass.

I have my own theories but would like to hear yours, also anyone who might be able to get a proper history on this is more than welcome. Longines have it being sold via their agent in the UK in 1943.

I'm also in need of a case back and crown, the crown should be fairly easy to find, the a brass snap on case back my prove problematic.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

No more pics to browse from anyone


----------



## rubbatiti (May 5, 2018)

My two. Silver cushion cased one is from 1931, bought as an absolute wreck and had restored.

The other from the early 1960s is all original and pristine, it came from a local jeweller who'd had someone bring it in for them to sell, the jeweller said the customer had told them that they'd had the box for it too but had thrown it away!


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

I have just joined this highly regarded club


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Better add the moon phase.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Longines Hydroconquest


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Nice, keep looking for one, might have to try and trade a couple of Seiko's if I can't find a nice one


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Daveyboyz said:


> I have this old one on its way from 1921... I hope the postman hurries up.... I have a feeling it will turn out to be a redial but I wanted one of these early cushion shape watches and this seemed a nice example.


 You have it coming from 1921... can I borrow your time machine?? It's somehow tied to your postal system?

How about my original 1960 Nonius in 18K and the re-make from a couple of years ago. Having a machinists background the Vernier scale just turns me on!


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Got this, this week


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Turpinr said:


> Got this, this week


 And very nice it is to,enjoy


----------



## Winter12 (Oct 30, 2018)

Just turnes up yeaterday..
Master Collection Blue








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## aball28 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hydroconquest arrived today so I can join the club.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

aball28 said:


> Hydroconquest arrived today so I can join the club.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 Welcome to the club.


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Lovely watch I was hoping one would drop tomorrow but not so far lol


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I got this lovely one a week or two ago......Got to Love Longines I reckon....great value for money..


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I received this little cracker, just this morning...and i LOVE it!!



















I also got these two in the last couple of months....but what with Christmas etc...i didnt have time to post them! ...(well thats my excuse anyway!).


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Not to sure about the last one but love the other two, I have been good and not bought a watch for quite a while but a hydro is next on my list, wish you health to wear them


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Legend diver










solid gold drivers watch to be worn on the side of the wrist its a very curved case










just beautiful


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Longines Conquest Sport


----------



## KyleT (Sep 19, 2018)

My new Conquest V.H.P

Very impressed with this watch, lovely to wear to looks great too.



http://imgur.com/s82ArsM


----------



## David_Dorset (Aug 6, 2020)

Hello - just joined the Watch Forum - looks a fascinating place.

Sold my Omega Seamaster Professional GMT (the one with the co-axial movement and the display back) in 41mm for more than I paid for it (pre-owned) a decade ago and wanted another daily-wearer to replace it. So I ordered a Longines HydroConquest watch L3.840.4 on-line from Beaverbrooks.

It looks lovely - I'm really happy with the look, but.....

Firstly, I was unable to actually wear the watch - how do you open the bracelet's deployment buckle!!!!!!!!!!!?????? There's a retaining flap, with the winged logo on it, which flips up, but what happens then? I've tried to pull up the end of the panel underneath it, which has "30bar 300 meter" on it, but this doesn't move even if pulled very firmly. I didn't want to force it further in case it's supposed to open a different way? Even our local jewellers, who resized the bracelet, were mystified and they've been in the business for decades!

Secondly, the seconds hand only aligned properly with the seconds markers on the dial at a few locations. Consistently, for most of its travel it was slightly behind the markers; in a couple of places it's half a second out and was only exactly on the markers in one or two locations. I'm talking about the placement of the hand, not the watch's timekeeping. I'm not sure if the internal mechanism was slightly misaligned, or perhaps the dial markings aren't 100% accurately stepped around the dial. Either way, I'd have hoped for better in a Longines, even though it's "only" a quartz watch.

The more I looked at it the less happy I was - once you've seen a fault you can't un-see it....

So took it to my local Beaverbrooks in Whiteley - they agreed it looked wrong and took it back (unworn) and I'm now just waiting for the return to work through their system and for a new one of the same to be delivered. I'll be checking that under an electron microscope before accepting it.

Beaverbrooks = 10/10 for service both on-line and in-branch.

Longines = umm

And while I wait for the new one, any ideas what the spacing on the case horns is? 22mm? 24mm? Might order a nato strap for it in blue to replace the S/S bracelet.

Regards to all - David


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

Longines Conquest VHP 43mm with black ceramic bezel.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

My first brand new Longines.

The girl in the shop said " Are you buying it as an investment?"

I said that as soon as I walk out of the store it will be worth £300 to £500 less than what I have paid for it.

I don't know what sales assistants are being told about values of Swiss watches and values. I bought it for the history of the brand, and it is well made with a good movement. The crown, and crown guard is a little 'brutal' and doesn't really match the watch. It has lost 1 second in 24 hours and as far as I am concerned it is a bit of a peach of a movement.


----------



## Kieran-b (2 mo ago)

New to the forum. Here's my '58 Conquest 9001.


----------

